# Hawthorne Prewar?



## brucejr (Mar 14, 2010)

I've always thought that this was a prewar but after reading some threads here and on the Rat Rod site I now think it is likely postwar because it doesn't have tabs on the rear drop outs.

All of the parts are as they were when I purchased it but I do not know if they are original.  I rechromed the stem, bars and sprocket.

Serial number is 14-SN 104877.

If the resident experts could help me out that would be great.

Thanks.

Bruce


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to guess after looking at the catalogs that it is about 1940ish. Some one might be able to do more with the ser.#. Can't wait to hear more feedback. Good luck.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 14, 2010)

The bike is pre-war. Both H.P. Snyder and Cleveland Welding were producing bikes for Montgomery Ward at the time and because there was some interchange of parts between the two it can be hard to know which company to credit for a given bike

Your bike is one of the Snyder built models. The easiest way to separate the two is to look at the upper rear fender bridge. Snyder used a curved bridge and CWC used a straight one.  There are many differences between the bicycles produced for MW by the two firms and the lack of ears is another, although (saving you from a very long explanation) not entirely definitive. 

Some parts are identical to CWC parts and one of the curious things is that many Snyder built models were originally equipped with the CWC Shockmaster fork even though a Snyder springer was in production at that time and used on other Hawthornes.

The serial number on the bike is also classic Snyder from 1940 and 1941; I have come to believe that the 14 reversed represents 1941 and many other features point to 1941 as the build year. 

Also a note on the cool stem, it looks for the world like it should be something made by Murray for their Mercury line but it is an exclusive Snyder/Hawthorne unit from just before the war.


----------



## brucejr (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the quick and thorough clarification.  Much appreciated.


----------



## brucejr (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry, a few more questions...

Is the frame geometry the same between the CWC and the Snyder?  Are the tanks interchangeable for example?

Were most of the other parts the same?

Does anyone have a photo of this bike in better condition, or of a CWC in better condition?


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is one I owned about seven yrs ago.  This is a Snyder built bike.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/999.htm


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 17, 2010)

I can probably answer any specific questions you have about the similarities and differences between the CWC 
and Snyder built Hawthorne models similar to your bike. There are so many variations and small differences that it would be a lengthy write. I'll PM you my number If you would like to discuss this further.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 25, 2010)

brucejr said:


> Sorry, a few more questions...
> 
> Is the frame geometry the same between the CWC and the Snyder?  Are the tanks interchangeable for example?
> 
> ...



 Here is a picture of mine - a '41 CWC Hawthorne set up the same way as yours. Brad


----------



## brucejr (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks.

The button on the tank is different and the stem and dropstand tabs as mentioned in posts above.


----------



## npence (Mar 28, 2010)

Did CWC bikes ever use snyder springers on there bikes. since snyder used CWC springers.


----------



## richjw1946 (Feb 26, 2011)

were you looking for a headlight lens?  If so I might be able to help you.


----------



## brucejr (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent you an email.

Let me know what you have.  I'm not actively looking but it would be nice to have one. 

Email a photo to Bruce@brucebolander.com

Thanks.

Bruce


----------



## sysgenss (May 17, 2011)

*Bicycle ID Required for Bike with Serial Number in Same Format*

Where is your Serial Number?
I have a Bicycle with a Serial Number in the same format.  
Mine is: 
"14-SN"
"2478"
which is under the crank.
I am also attempting to identify the Manufacturer & Model of this Bike.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 17, 2011)

A couple of H.P. Snyder Hawthornes around 1940.....


----------

